# Joint supplements for goats?



## SaddleStrings

I have a 15 yr old alpine/Toggenberg cross wether who becomes a little stiff getting around as soon as the cold weather arrives. I'm wondering if there is any joint supplements that I could give him to help him stay a little more comfortable during the cold months? He is pretty active, you really wouldn't know he was 15yrs old. He eats really well, I try to make sure he doesn't get over weight. I don't feed him any goat chow, just hay and a goat mineral and he gets a deworming every spring and fall.


----------



## Wallaby

Have you tried MSM? I have my "old lady" goat (9 year old Angora) on a bit of MSM (I just follow the dog instructions on the jug of it - Animed MSM if you want to look them up) and while it doesn't take away alll her creaks, she's feeling well enough to be jumping around and playing with her 5 month old buddy!
I've also heard that "Next Level" (for horses) works great for goats as well. I would imagine that pretty much any horse joint sup with glucosamine and all that would work, in a smaller dose of course!.

I also bought my girl a blanket to help her joints stay warmer - tonight is the first night she'll wear it overnight so the jury is still out on if that actually helps or not.

Good luck! 
...pictures?


----------



## SaddleStrings

Thanks Wallaby! I wasn't sure if goats could have horse joint supplements, I will have to get Romeo on something. Oh and yes, I will get some pics of Romeo posted, I really need some recent pics. Wish he would let me put a blanket on him, but he has become quite the curmudgeon in his old age! It's pretty much whatever Romeo wants, Romeo gets, lol!


----------

